# 2020 UK and Europe Halloween thread (join in wherever you're from!)



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hubby bought me the collected autobiographies/biographies of Peter Cushing for Christmas - will have to get down to some serious reading!


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

I've taken on the role of full time caregiver for me dad recently so in my spare moments to keep me sane, I'm slowly building up a nightmare herbology shelf with weird plants and leafy creatures like Mandrakes and Audrey II's.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Azza said:


> I've taken on the role of full time caregiver for me dad recently so in my spare moments to keep me sane, I'm slowly building up a nightmare herbology shelf with weird plants and leafy creatures like Mandrakes and Audrey II's.



Good for you. When I was younger I looked after both my parents until they died and it can be a rewarding but extremely exhausting experience. Just make sure you have enough 'you time' now an again.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It is hard as a carer. My husband looks after his mum who has Alzheimer's so there is no real down time.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I can well sympathise. Both my parents (who lived in two separate parts of town) developed dementia and it nearly killed me dealing with them towards the end.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh times they are a-changing for me - my future is uncertain and shrouded in mystery.

At least you guys are still here.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I hope everyone is doing okay considering... if only we could fast forward to October.


----------



## KirstenO (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Since I'm from Europe I thought I'd join in.
I've been focusing on Halloween stuff to keep my mind off all the craziness going on.
For years I've been a lurker on HF but this year I'm planning on being more active on the participating part.



Ideas are bubbling, plans are made and even a few crafts are already in the making.
We host a halloweenparty every other year. This year our theme is _A night at the museum of the undead_. I will be opening another thread covering all the preparations and builds.

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread. Looking forward to sharing ideas and hoping maybe more folks from mainland Europe will join in.

Oh.. since English isn't my native language you guys have to cut me some slack sometimes


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Kirsten - welcome to the forum! The more the merrier on here.
Looking forward to seeing what you have planned.
By the way your English is actually brilliant - better than some of the Brits around where I live!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

? Hello everybody! Just a Yankee wishing all members across the pond only the BEST in 2020. After all, there wouldn't BE a Halloween (or most of the elements that exemplify it) were it not for the UK and Europe! 
Okay, back to lurking now...


----------



## LibertyFright (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey all! 
I'm an American living in Germany(9 months out of the year for work) Usually i end up going back to the US in September/October. Really wish I was able to stay longer to experience halloween here in europe.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome @KirstenO! and greetings to you both @Tasty Brains @LibertyFright

I'm not going to complain as there are others in worse situations than myself at this current time, as I now have a minimum of two weeks stuck at home (not due to myself) so I've ordered some craft supplies - fingers crossed for the 2020 Halloween card exchange, then! A tonne of respect for those keeping the country going.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got soooooo much bubbling away in my head and in my Halloween note book. I took a year out in 2019 due to personal problems so I've still got the list of stuff from last years list to build. I didn't even upload any photos from 2018. You know when things just get on top of you it can take a while to get back to normal.

I am going to have a bit of a revamp of certain areas this year. I went through the "I am ready to just pack it al in stage" but following a couple of haunters last year on YouTube, in particular Haunted tents and listening to HAUNTCAST gave me the inspiration to keep going.

I have collected so many car loads of stuff off Facebook over the last couple of years, mostly for free. Such as foam sheets old lights, bits of furniture etc from people clearing out old houses that I've got loads of things to make props with.

The main thing with me is normally finding the time to get stuff done, but this year I'm crossing all my fingers and toes.

Last year was a nice change not to be rushing about getting stressed out for the month of October, followed by the big strip down and pack away.It also made a change to go with my little one trick or treating as opposed to staying at home with the haunt.

This year I am going with my normal approach of making what props I want/like and fitting them in my walkthrough. I never have a set theme, just different display areas.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Better late than never I guess
Looking forward to watching this thread progress through the year.







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯










































































































































































































View Full Gallery


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Well the proverbial just hit the fan!


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

Looking forward to some great ideas here. Please share.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Last year our pumpkin arch was a huge success. So we are doubling the size this year. 
It really was beautiful, everyone loved it


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

scarybella said:


> Better late than never I guess
> Looking forward to watching this thread progress through the year.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow really nice walk through love what you did with the windows, are boards just resting in palce or fixed somehow?
dont give up, need to see what you achieve this year if were able to have walkthroughs that is.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

so i have decided that i want to add a giant evil pumpkin creature to my haunt, so being as i am stuck at home, i thought i know make the head from paper mache ( saw a great how to, on you tube). only thing is you cant find any flour anywhere.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Kdestra - I absolutely love your pumpkin arch. Are those real pumpkins? Amazing.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Very quiet on the home front here - everyone is presumably hunkering down and staying safe. Things relating to Halloween are probably the last thing on your mind. I was thinking about putting tealights in my ceramic outdoor pumpkins one night just to cheer myself up.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@DandyBrit - I think you should do it. Cheer yourself up. We all need to do what we can to remain sane. 🎃


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Kdestra - I absolutely love your pumpkin arch. Are those real pumpkins? Amazing.


Thank you 
Yes they are Jack B'Littles. We doubled our arch this year & I bought very special seeds for it


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Kdestra - I cannot wait to see this years arch. You are so talented to think of a pumpkin arch. Love it.


----------



## dmosher626 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nick Nick said:


> so i have decided that i want to add a giant evil pumpkin creature to my haunt, so being as i am stuck at home, i thought i know make the head from paper mache ( saw a great how to, on you tube). only thing is you cant find any flour anywhere.


If you can get your hands on joint compound and pva glue, works even better and doesnt rot or mould.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Coronavirus: Hellesdon walker's plague doctor outfit 'terrifying kids'


Police say they are keen to offer the individual some "words of advice" regarding the outfit choice.



www.bbc.com







> Police have said they are keen to trace a person who has been walking around a village dressed as a 17th Century plague doctor.
> 
> Residents of Hellesdon, near Norwich, have been both "terrified" and amused by the individual dressed in a black cloak, hat, and pointed beak-like mask.
> 
> ...


Ok, which of you was it?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

To be fair, now's the time to do that I guess!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It's just someone's idea of the ideal Covid protection outfit.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey all, I hope you're all keeping well and sane?!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Batley - just trying to keep it together at the moment. Waiting for MIL to come out of the hospital - she went in with pneumonia and COPD and caught Covid while she was in there. Hopefully she will be OK as she does not have symptoms - just a positive test result. 

Lost my job to redundancy just before the whole thing started. Would have been looking at casual work in the leisure industry to get by but obviously that hasn't happened!! Living on the redundancy money at the moment.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I hope your MIL makes a full recovery, and I'm also very sorry to read about your jobloss. Fingers crossed the situation improves for us all.

I'm back at the family home for the forseable and unfortunately someone here had a positive result yesterday, I fully expected it to happen given their work environment. No symptoms but they are suffering from a flare up of a recurring illness, just hope it hasnt been brought on by Covid.

I'm not optimistic things will have improved a great deal by Halloween, not that I care about Halloween day currently.

I hope you keep well guys, and your famlies and friends.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the positive Covid result of the family member Batley. It's scary when that happens because you don't know how bad it will be. Hopefully it will be minor in nature.

Luckily we are both OK health wise - we were worried about the mum in law as she has dementia, has now been diagnosed with pneumonia and COPD and then goes and catches Covid in the hospital. The annoying thing is that prior to going into hospital we had been careful about who went to the house etc. so she had been OK as far as we knew.

Anyway hope everyone on the forum stays safe and avoids the zombie apocalypse. Just think about H day and that should cheer you up.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

MIL now out of hospital - looking frail and thin. Thankfully she is home though and we have carers in place to help with the pressure.

On the Halloween side - managed to find two large black plastic tube inners for the big carpet rolls from the carpet showroom nearby. About 15 feet long and maybe 6-8 inches in diameter. No idea what I will use them for yet but never turn down an opportunity I say. Have to say that lugging them home on foot by yourself is a good workout on a hot day like today.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> MIL now out of hospital - looking frail and thin. Thankfully she is home though and we have carers in place to help with the pressure.
> 
> On the Halloween side - managed to find two large black plastic tube inners for the big carpet rolls from the carpet showroom nearby. About 15 feet long and maybe 6-8 inches in diameter. No idea what I will use them for yet but never turn down an opportunity I say. Have to say that lugging them home on foot by yourself is a good workout on a hot day like today.


Glad to hear that your MIL in on the mend and home where she can "properly" be taken care of. On a brighter note, Halloween is just around the corner, and it sounds like you already have your thinking cap on. 🎃


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Cheers ScareyCarrie - there were times when we thought she wasn't coming home at all. Covid positive at 85 years old is not a good thing - however she was one of those who never manifested symptoms which was a relief.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> ^Cheers ScareyCarrie - there were times when we thought she wasn't coming home at all. Covid positive at 85 years old is not a good thing - however she was one of those who never manifested symptoms which was a relief.


That's wonderful DandyBrit. I work at a major hospital and have seen how devastating this virus can be. So happy to hear that she is home and doing well.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Excellent news @DandyBrit - I know I'm a little late at replying but i still hope it's the case that she's doing well now (you, too ).

My family member was given the wrong test result, they were in fact negative. We followed through with the self isolation regardless. My town is currently a covid hot spot, supposedly, no suprise as social distancing is only obeserved whilst queing to enter stores. 

Here's hoping the next 5 months wil vastly improve the situation.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

That's good news Batley. It's a worrying time for everyone. The MIL situation is ever evolving and we take it one day at a time. With dementia it's not going to get better unfortunately.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Batley said:


> Excellent news @DandyBrit - I know I'm a little late at replying but i still hope it's the case that she's doing well now (you, too ).
> 
> My family member was given the wrong test result, they were in fact negative. We followed through with the self isolation regardless. My town is currently a covid hot spot, supposedly, no suprise as social distancing is only obeserved whilst queing to enter stores.
> 
> Here's hoping the next 5 months wil vastly improve the situation.


My brother was given a wrong COVID-19 test result as well. Told he was positive, then a few hours later they called to say he was negative. It was the scariest 4 hours of his life.....ours too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DandyBrit said:


> That's good news Batley. It's a worrying time for everyone. The MIL situation is ever evolving and we take it one day at a time. With dementia it's not going to get better unfortunately.


Dementia is such a debilitating disease. I wish you all the best and commend you for taking good care of your MIL.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> That's good news Batley. It's a worrying time for everyone. The MIL situation is ever evolving and we take it one day at a time. With dementia it's not going to get better unfortunately.





DandyBrit said:


> That's good news Batley. It's a worrying time for everyone. The MIL situation is ever evolving and we take it one day at a time. With dementia it's not going to get better unfortunately.


Ah, my comment sounds really ignorant, I didn't re-read your original post and my previous comment was soley on the good news your MIL was recovering well from covid. I do apologise and wish you all well. Sorry again.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't worry about it Batley - she was diagnosed with dementia and alzheimers about 4 years ago. It is progressive and there is nothing anyone can do but make sure she is safe. We have just got her a place in respite care as she has had problems since she came out of hospital last week and we felt that she needed 24 hr care and an assessment to see how she was doing. We will wait to see how this develops over the next week. We took cards and a cake to the care home yesterday as it is her 86th birthday today. Hopefully things will improve but we are not sure.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi everyone, I hope we all well considering the global pandemic. Not sure what will happen come Halloween so I've started building few things just in case we can still do a haunted maze. Facade for the entrance nearly done just need to finish the widows by adding some perspex and then some red tint. A big skull or something to go on the front of the roof but not sure yet and also add some lighting. Pillars and gates nearly done just building a sign to go over the two big pillars. Next build is a 20ft long wall for one side of the maze as I build the haunt inside 4 marques which I hate the look of so i'm hiding it behind some walls this year. Walls will be made out of ply, 2x4 and foam so I can sculpt out brick work etc. Any one else building anything yet?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh nice one!


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Just finished the sign to go over the two cemetery pillars and managed to finish 4 new wall panels for the exterior of the haunt before the heavens opened.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

20 meters of external wall done just like this. Thankfully I don't have to do the other side of the haunt as this will be hidden from view. Next is the exit facade.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

alexmc said:


> 20 meters of external wall done just like this. Thankfully I don't have to do the other side of the haunt as this will be hidden from view. Next is the exit facade.


That's amazing


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@alexmc - Wow!! I really love the pillars and the sign looks amazing. Cannot wait to see your completed project. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

That's absolutely incredible, I agree - cannot wait to see the setup complete.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Hope everyone is hanging in there. Difficult times, and I'm sorry to hear about family diagnosis and false test results... that definitely doesn't help the stressful situation!!
I'm still holding out a little hope for Halloween, so far this year has been a write off in terms of normality, but I'm hoping things will settle. I'm moving my ideas from indoors to outdoors as I usually concentrate on my house.. this time it'll be mostly garden.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

When we get the family stuff over and done with then I'll think about the H-Day. Not looking forward to Tuesday's funeral but it is the end of this chapter and we will have to decide what the future will be now.
Everyone looks like they are hanging in despite the blasted pandemic. What does not kill you makes you strong according to Nietzsche - hope he was right.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadly with our useless government "what doesn't kill you" Doesn't even enter into the equation as this bunch seem determind to keep trying to off as many of us as they can. 

Not sure about Halloween this year. I could put a display outside as per, but It may attract a few kids after sweets and as It looks like I'm going to have to keep on shielding myself until I bloody die of old age or the virus (whichever comes first) that may not be a good idea sadly.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just got back from the funeral - it was really nice and the wicker coffin was fabulous. Think MIL would have loved the idea - she was quite environmentally aware before the dementia took hold. Not bad for an 86 year old.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Building a giant Laboratory in Sweden, 500sqm. 
TONS of cool stuff will be stuffed inside, waterblasters, pneumatic doors, boiling water, elevator etc etc.
Already started, watch the thread i created


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Seen this already - watching with interest.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

RobinNilsson said:


> Building a giant Laboratory in Sweden, 500sqm.
> TONS of cool stuff will be stuffed inside, waterblasters, pneumatic doors, boiling water, elevator etc etc.
> Already started, watch the thread i created


liking th sound of this!! I will check out the thread.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> Just got back from the funeral - it was really nice and the wicker coffin was fabulous. Think MIL would have loved the idea - she was quite environmentally aware before the dementia took hold. Not bad for an 86 year old.


Sorry for your loss DandyBrit. Glad the funeral went well as it can.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Alex - we are getting on with all the associated stuff after someone goes. And laughing at the strange stuff we are finding - like the half set of dentures that were in a cupboard in the kitchen, that she never wore. A jar of pickled onions dated 2015 at the back of the cupboard that was open but surprisingly didn't smell off. Random newspaper cuttings from 25 years ago and we don't know why they were kept. Funny old thing Life, isn't it?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Sorry to hear that @DandyBrit. Best wishes to you and your family

I was intending of skipping this Halloween before covid made itself known but I'll probably bring the witch hut back, depending on current events at the time, I guess. I hope to resume a larger display in the coming years.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Batley - we have to keep on. Only two things guaranteed in life as they say.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi all, hope the plans for 2020 are coming on and everyone’s staying safe!
Sorry for your loss @DandyBrit and everyone else who’s had sadness during this horrible time!

Late to the party as usual as couldn’t find the thread until I realised there’s a search button! Already got a few things planned and wanting to “animate” a few props using old pedestal fans. Bought another two projectors and more spotlights as well as a load more Atmosfear FX videos! Also looking at some cool stuff on eBay hoping the shops will be good this year. 
Stay Safe everyone!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Spooky. As I've said before it wasn't unexpected because of MIL's dementia but she went downhill rapidly after Christmas/January of this year. We thought that we would possibly lose her this year but it came right in the muddle of the Covid crap so we couldn't go the the hospital and didn't see her for 7 weeks. That was bad for us and her. After she came out the difference was obvious.
As I am growing my hair by necessity at the moment I was thinking of doing a sponsored shave for the Alzheimers Society in the next few months maybe. Covid is getting all the publicity at the moment but dementia never goes away.

After this is sorted I want to do some stuff for myself to relax a bit.
Hope everybody's plans go OK for H day and that ToT'ing does actually take place.

The relaxing of the lockdown seems to have made everyone go a bit mad - they were fighting in lumps in the Broken Bridge pub in Pontefract and it made national headlines!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about your mother in law DB. Its been a hellish time for a lot of families and must be very upsetting when you see people acting like its all normal again just because the lockdown is lifted. Supposedly there won't be another general lockdown, just area by area if needed.

But hey folks! Now there's bubonic plague in Inner Mongolia! Just when you thought 2020 couldn't get worse. Actually, its not a bad thing. People tend to think Black Death and all that, but the plague has never disappeared, its just well-controlled and treatable now and there are I think fewer than 5000 cases worldwide annually. But it does make for a creepy headline, doesn't it.

I have no idea how things are going to look by October. I will decorate and have some stuff for TOTs, if we get any. This is my second year in this house and neighbourhood and I think I only got two or three visitors last year. I feel like I'm holding the fort solo here since Halloween isn't really celebrated much in England, or isn't where I am. After nearly two decades on this side of the Atlantic, I'm going back home to Canada next Summer, so it will be amazing to be able to properly celebrate the greatest holiday on the calendar again.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Buggula. A lot of people have lost loved ones now and they still have to soldier on - I hope that the lifting of the lockdown does not mean a resurgence and that people are sensible. We will have to see.

I hope that you will not forget the UK when you go back to Canada. There are some good things here (like Pontefract cakes) that you won't get over there. Is the return for a job or family reasons can I ask?


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Family reasons. I came here way back in 2003 with my OH who is British, but its time to go back.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

So who else has been trawling eBay looking for bargains then 😂 
Not seen anything extra exciting yet but got a few cheap hanging reapers/skeletons etc in my basket as well as a few more spotlights.
Can’t wait till stuff starts to appear in the shops


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I've joined a few FB groups which monitor shop stock arrivals so I get an idea of when stuff starts coming in.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Me too! I’ve joined UK Halloween watch and U.K. Loves Halloween 🎃


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ I think those are the ones I've joined as well.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

A few videos on YouTube featuring a Costco leaflet, a wolf and dragon prop coming. Hopefully it's for UK. Edit, leaflet says .au (Australia) and we got the same props as them last year.






Dragon looks like a recoloured version of this:





I did say I am staying away form animated but... if the price is good, lol.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't think the dragon smokes as it isn't mentioned, its $299.99 AU, so I would hope less than £199.








Animated Halloween Dragon | Costco Australia


This large animated dragon will get the attention of your Halloween party guests. The highly detailed sculpture is made of high quality material with head and neck movements from side to side and flapping wings. It features bright realistic LCD eyes, a glowing red LED mouth that functions...




www.costco.com.au





The holes in the wings remind me slightly of paw prints.

I do like the warewolf ($199.99 AU)








LED Towering Werewolf


This towering werewolf is sure to frighten your Halloween party guests. It stands at 213.36cm, has fur and a detailed, sculpted face, and it’s IR sensor activated with synchronised lights, motion and sound. The mouth opens with howling sounds, that can be volume controlled, the head and body...




www.costco.com.au


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi all,

does anyone have any idea where I could pick up an orange onesie with feet? Going to make a Sam from Trick r Treat prop but all the costumes look really low quality for really high price so thinking of making my own ☺


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

My TK Maxx snowglobe fell out the window and smashed yesterday, thanks to a gust of wind. I was hoping to be able to pick the remaining glass out and just use it as a statue but it seems to be jammed in there so I might have to cut my losses and bin the whole thing. I might be able to rip everything out and then glue it back together.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Matt 82 said:


> My TK Maxx snowglobe fell out the window and smashed yesterday, thanks to a gust of wind. I was hoping to be able to pick the remaining glass out and just use it as a statue but it seems to be jammed in there so I might have to cut my losses and bin the whole thing. I might be able to rip everything out and then glue it back together.


OH NO!!!!


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Batwife on Instagram is reporting that TK Maxx is starting to get Halloween stock in. Seems early compared to last year - gonna have to get myself over and have a look!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDD5gX0lwIx/


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

👽


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Banjo skeletons are in stock costco online, I'm sure they're cheaper than last year at 89.99








Halloween 3ft 3 Inches (99 cm) Pair of Animated Banjo Ske...


Delight your guests this season with this pair of 3ft 3 inches (99 cm) tall dressed banjo skeletons. They begin with some light hearted banter, then play 3 different songs; ‘Dueling Banjos’, 'Hall of the Mountain King' and 'William Tell Overture'. They strum their unique banjos synchronised to...




www.costco.co.uk


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> I've joined a few FB groups which monitor shop stock arrivals so I get an idea of when stuff starts coming in.


I don't do FB. Would you mind posting here when you get notified about stock arrivals from your FB groups?

I was in my local Asda yesterday and saw that they were selling 650g round tubs of "Sweet Treats" (i.e. Parma Violets, Drumsticks, Love Hearts, Refreshers, and Fizzers) for £3.00 per tub. I picked up a box of 6 tubs for £18 which is 3.9kg of sweets that I can hand out as treats to ToTs. This year the tubs are orange in colour and last year they were blue but I'm sure that they are the same sweets although I think that the tubs were £4.00 just before Halloween.










Regards,


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

No problem.
TK Maxx are getting bits and bobs in for ornaments etc at the moment - it varied from shop to shop as to how much. Apparently there are some nice little halloweeny gnomes which may be hidden away in the garden section. HomeSense (part of the TK chain) are getting a bit more.
Haven't checked the sweet situation yet as I bought a lot last year at reduction.
There seems to be more small craft artists popping up in the UK now (Etsy etc) and some more commercial prop sellers that buy in from the US for larger props.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

As I still have to shield this will be the first year I'll not be able to visit a store.  Gonna miss going to Poundland too for lovely Halloween tat.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Spike if you want anything picking up just say.

Noticed that Argos have some H inflatables and a witch online at the moment.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> Spike if you want anything picking up just say.
> 
> Noticed that Argos have some H inflatables and a witch online at the moment.


Ooooh, would you? I would be incredibly grateful If you could.  This is why we're going to need folks to take photos of whats out there when the season really kicks in.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

No problem - when stuff comes in let me know and if it's in our branches I'll get it for you.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Costco Dragon is £184.99
Screaming banshee £99.99




__





Costco







www.costco.co.uk





No doubt cheaper in their warehouses and possibly in the future weeks, though their giant spider in 20818 sold out by September, iirc.

No idea what I am doing this year, going to wait until October before I decide anything


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Lots of cheap inflatables online at certain auction site and a few bits picked up from TK Maxx


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

hogyween said:


> Batwife on Instagram is reporting that TK Maxx is starting to get Halloween stock in. Seems early compared to last year - gonna have to get myself over and have a look!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDD5gX0lwIx/


Never to early lol. Can't wait for Halloween.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Silver Spike said:


> Ooooh, would you? I would be incredibly grateful If you could.  This is why we're going to need folks to take photos of whats out there when the season really kicks in.


Happy to help too


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Im wanting to do a bubbly witches cauldron display this year. The original plan was to buy a laundry basket and paper mache it, but then I found this in a local hardware shop: Smithy Patio Tub - Stewart Garden

Given its 50cm diameter and ornamental look, it's perfect!

I plan on getting some large branches to build a tripod to hang it from, and then make a fake fire effect underneath (using string lights and expanding foam).

Then, spooky lighting and misters to make it bubble away!


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

hogyween said:


> Im wanting to do a bubbly witches cauldron display this year. The original plan was to buy a laundry basket and paper mache it, but then I found this in a local hardware shop: Smithy Patio Tub - Stewart Garden
> 
> Given its 50cm diameter and ornamental look, it's perfect!
> 
> ...


Perfect this is going to work really well!


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

alexmc said:


> Perfect this is going to work really well!


Thanks! 🤞 - imagine that hand crafting something would have been more fun than an off the shelf product, but I have a small one at home so time is limited.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Costco Warewolf £144.99
2ft Frankenstein door greeter £53.89




__





Costco







www.costco.co.uk





I imagine the ghost (similar to Frankenstein) and colour changing led pumpkin will be available soon. I really didn't expect much this year considering current events but Costco have done a great job with the variety on offer. 

It's going to be a struggle to choose with animated prop to buy this year, I have promised myself to buy one due to current events and the usual weather anxiety. 

Hopefully retailers will make more of an effort with their online stores this year, a lot of The Ranges products was instore only last year.

Hope you're all keeping well?


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

All good thanks Batley, can't wait to get all set up for this year. Its great to see shops putting in some effort in with regards to Halloween products. Just about to buy the screaming banshee! Hope the big stores put in a better effort than last year but I've got a feeling they won't due to covid and what it might limit this year.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've just caved in and bought the costco werewolf. I would have kicked myself if I missed out!


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi all, how is everyone? We have had some amazing thunderstorms over here over the last few days.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Stores appear to be going early this year?


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Matt 82 said:


> Stores appear to be going early this year?


very early!! Hopefully this gets more people into Halloween


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Decided to go with an Asylum theme this year for my home haunt. August Bank holiday weekend I will be starting the build yay!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds good Alex.
May go and check out the Range tomorrow to see if they have anything yet.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Happy to see The Range putting stock out already.

I hope the carnivorous plants come back to TK Maxx this year and the candle sticks with faces, I regret not buying those last year.

I'm thinking how I can improve the witch hut on a small budget this year, hopefully the challenge will be more enjoyable than buying any old thing like I did last year.

It's almost time this thread thrives, excited for the coming weeks. Keep well everyone 🎃


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I went to the Range today - waste of time! Hardly anything out at all.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Its seems some Range stores have set up for Halloween and some haven't as of yet. I will check the Range in my area this weekend and see if they have put stuff out yet.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Youtube channel and facebook page is now up and running exciting. Going to Vlog the Halloween Haunt build and give sneak peaks to the members to create some interest over here. Halloween is very quiet in my area of Shropshire so hopefully this will inspire others to put displays on as there definitely some crazy Christmas people in my area that go all out on lights and decorations. Raising money for Severn Hospice which is hospital that looks after patients with incurable illnesses and give huge support to those family's. Unfortunately I have had the experience of the amazing work these people do over the last few years with family members and a close friend suffering with Cancer who sadly passed away last year at the age of 38. 
Youtube
Facebook


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats great cause and well worth doing.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Exellent cause and work @alexmc, look forward to your vlogs

I searched TK Maxx + Halloween on Twitter and a tweet had a picture of a carnivorous plant, hooray. My local is always slow putting items out so I'll wait until September to visit.

A few bits online Halloween Decorations - Halloween Props & Accessories - TK Maxx

I'm going to order the Costco banshee, that'll probably be it for outdoors this year. I hope to turn a Pose n stay skeleton into a scarecrow, on a budget this year (que Blue Peter theme)


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Batley said:


> Exellent cause and work @alexmc, look forward to your vlogs
> 
> I searched TK Maxx + Halloween on Twitter and a tweet had a picture of a carnivorous plant, hooray. My local is always slow putting items out so I'll wait until September to visit.
> 
> ...


sounds awesome!! the Banshee does look good!!


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi all  Long term fan of all things spooky and Halloween related. I found this forum when I Googled why the Spirit Halloween site wasn't working.
I didn't know there was a community like this but I'm really glad I found it!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Panhead - welcome to the madhouse. Let us know what your plans for this Halloween are theme wise.


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi Dandy  We have a two and half year old daughter so we haven't decorated as much over the last couple of years. She's really interested in Nightmare Before Christmas now so I think we might make more of a go of it this year. There's various stuff up all year round in our house and garden. She doesn't seem to be scared by them. We'll probably try to strike a balance between Cute & Cuddly Halloween and some scarier stuff this time.

We just got the cuddly NBX snake from the Disney Store. I'm hoping B&M's and those kind of places will have some stuff out next month. We haven't really being anywhere since the pandemic began, except food shopping, but I'm starting to feel a little braver now.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Panhead. Hope you're stick around and enjoy your time on here.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I love NBC myself. The trick is to catch the kids early and they are "Haunters" for life.

As Spike said hang around and see what goes on here - it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks guys. It's good to know that there's people over here that love Halloween as much as I do.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Panhead said:


> Hi all  Long term fan of all things spooky and Halloween related. I found this forum when I Googled why the Spirit Halloween site wasn't working.
> I didn't know there was a community like this but I'm really glad I found it!


Welcome to the group PanHead!! Such a great Forum! I also found this Forum by accident.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Just brought the Screaming Banshee for my Asylum Haunt this year. Should arrive this week I can't wait.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome @Panhead 🎃👍

Great choice @alexmc, seems you ordered at the right time and shes currently unavailable to buy now

I've sold some clutter and now can justify buying an animated prop, (yes, I've changed my mind again lol) on the look out for a new witch. Has anyone bought via eBays Global Shipping Programme? It says you pay the import fees upfront, does that include everything? I wouldn't want an additional invoice for VAT.

Trick or Treat may not go ahead as there could be a possibility of a local lockdown but I plan to have a small weather proof display out for a couple of weeks instead of a one night wonder. It's nice to be excited about something this year at last!

I look forward to see what you're all up to and items coming into stores


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Screaming Banshee arrived today. Looks brilliant!!! If anyone is thinking of buying it I would definitely recommend this prop. 
Sorry Batley never ordered from Ebay Global but interested to hear if anyone has. 
Sounds like a plan Batley, we got to get excited about something this year. Might as well be Halloween. A display may raise the spirits in our local community's.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Happy to hear that @alexmc wish I ordered her when I was considering it, may come back in stock, fingers crossed! And I most definitely agree 👍


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love seeing what people are planning, I'll definitely follow your progress Alexmc.. great cause.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Love your fundraising idea Alex. I am doing something for Alzheimers this year after my MIL passed away in June (not Halloween - although it may be *quite horrific* when it is done). I will put pics up after to give you all a laugh.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Such a great cause DandyBrit! very intrigued to see the pics!!


----------



## anth85 (Jul 13, 2017)

I've been bouncing backwards and forwards to doing anything again this yet. Obviously with everything covid, it makes people you don't know coming and knocking on your door a bit frowned upon, that's before they take sweets too. What is everyone's thoughts on it?


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

In 2018 we had several front garden props either stolen or broken, this was the first time this sort of thing had happened to us in the six years that we had been doing a Halloween display. It did put us off for the following year.

In 2019, I had to work on Halloween itself, so we just put a bowl out with sweets and let the ToTs help themselves. This was a partial success as some ToTs would take more than indicated in our "help yourself" poster but greedy ToTs are to be expected I guess.

In 2020, I think that we will not decorate the outside with props. I will just have one or two projections running in the windows at the front of the house and give out treats whilst standing in the front porch.

I think that as long as we're not in a national or local lockdown then Halloween can be used as a positive community thing with the knocking on the door being OK as long as PPE such as maks and perhaps gloves are worn by all parties. Our treats are always wrapped sweets from tins so they should be safe.

Regards,


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

There's too much uncertainty regarding Trick or Treating. The prospect of having to self-isolate or a second/local lockdown during the period let alone social distancing is a big headache. I may just go full Jack Skeleton and skip Halloween in favour of Christmas decorations lol, if only 

Hope you're all keeping well


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Agreed there's a lot of uncertainty around ToT'ing this year. Said elsewhere but if you put stuff up it's only reasonable to expect the possibility for people to show up, so best to prepare for that.

I'm conflicted - I'm thinking there'll be a lockdown second week of October. Hopefully it's just pessimism though.

My plan is to put a display out, and then individually wrap bags of treats on a camping table.


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Home Bargains in Leeds have a small selection of kids costumes and decorations.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I agree. If one of those unfortunate situations comes to fruition I will probably remove whatever decorations I have up (if any) and put out a "see you next year ToTers" banner to discourage visitors. As it stands I plan to buy treats a week before, probably soft drinks again and hopefully a gutter slide will work to distribute them. Hopefully the upcoming two months will be kind to us all.

Good to hear about Home Bargains! I did read Poundland are having stock delivered, not on sale ywt tho.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

I've been looking in stores for the last month or so hoping to see things being put out... Nothing appeared. But then this last week or so, everything has started making its way onto shelves.. If you have a Home Sense or a TK Maxx near you they have plenty in. Grab it early before the good stuff goes and keep checking every week or so as they change stock. I bought a few items at bargain prices..


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ I'd disagree about TK Maxx having plenty in - it seems to vary from store to store but a lot have very little in. I am in some Halloween FB groups and there have been a lot of complaints from people about the lack of stock at TK. I would never order and have delivered from TK as it seems to arrive broken more often than not.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

I think I must just get lucky with my local branch then as they always seem to have plenty in. But it is a bigger store. Got some lovely little items last year and picked up some bargains at Home Sense the other day for very little money. 👍


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Going to be a strange year indeed and hard year to predict the next few weeks to months. I'm going for it this year with a haunted maze but I will be most likely be doing bookable time slots. Allocation of time for cleaning touch points in the maze and disinfectant fog. Scare actors with face coverings and behind plastic screens. I may change this to no actors but will see how the days leading up to Halloween go. Sweets in packets and in individual bowls or bags. If we lockdown I don't mind moving the date into November or I will do a virtual tour of the maze with Family members experiencing the Haunt. Would be a shame but if that's what we got to do then I will do it. We don't normally get many TOT around here, I think I had one or two children arrive last year lol.

Progress so far


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Costco have added the scarecrow pumpkin head (£129.99)








Halloween 7ft 2 Inches (2.2m) Animated Pumpkin Head Scare...


It's your scary but favourite Scarecrow friend. This tall Jack O' Lantern character is ready to entertain all your guests as he turns from side to side. His giant Jack O Lantern head and scarecrow body shape with faux straw accents make for the perfect decor addition to your home, porch or...




www.costco.co.uk





2ft Ghost (£57.99)








Halloween 2ft (63.5cm) Ghost With Jack O' Lantern. | Cost...


Be the envy of your neighbourhood with this adorable halloween greeter. Perfect to place on your porch or to keep in your office or home. This little white ghost will greet your friends and passers by with a smile, even on the spookiest of nights. With no assembly required and weighting just 5kg...




www.costco.co.uk





Hardly anything on Home Bargains site, but the skeleton butler is back for £29.99




__





Home Bargains | Discount Toys, Home, Garden & more


Home Bargains, Top Brands Bottom Prices. Buy discount deals online with Home Delivery. Over 500 Home Bargains stores across the UK.




www.homebargains.co.uk


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

B&M have started to get their stuff in now. They have some cheap polystyrene tombstones, some nice Halloween hessian bunting and a fairly decent lights selection.

I bought some orange curtain lights (£4), se orange string lights (£5), orange purple and green string lights (£5) and a set of 50 'micro' flickering orange lights (£3).

The latter are going to be perfect for a glowing fire effect


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Good to hear re: B&M

Poundland are putting out stock now:
https://tinyurl.com/y5mwn8rr (shortened Facebook link)

The latern looks great for £3


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Went to B and M and got the orange flickering lights for £3 (thanks Hogyween) - also the ghostly phantom projector. Have done a bit of an experiment with back projecting this one onto a shower curtain to see how it looks. Not bad - will need to stretch the sheet tight to get a better effect. My main problem with doing this is the front bedroom windows get a lot of light from the street light directly outside our house. That's where I want to put the show on so I'll have to a trial run there at night.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

The Range here in Shrewsbury hasn't put much effort in this year. Such a shame.The focus seems to be Christmas as usual. My Halloween build is well on its way though. Tonnes still left to do.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

@alexmc you nailed the lighting, very effective!!

My local Poundland has a small section inc. the new lantern which has 3 different designs. Nothing else worth a mention. Possibly more to come in October like previous years but this year is cursed, so...who knows.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

If anyone is looking for a decent fog machine, I highly recommend the crenova 500 LED sold on amazon... it just filled my entire house in a few blasts! 









Smoke Machine,Halloween Fog Machine with 7 Colorful Lights, 500W and 3000CFM Fog with Wireless Remote Controls, Perfect for Wedding, Halloween, Party and Stage Effect : Amazon.co.uk: Musical Instruments & DJ


Buy Smoke Machine,Halloween Fog Machine with 7 Colorful Lights, 500W and 3000CFM Fog with Wireless Remote Controls, Perfect for Wedding, Halloween, Party and Stage Effect. Free delivery and returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





I can't figure out how to set the lights to one colour though (green for my swamp) , so if anyone out there has this machine, I'd appreciate some advice!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just seen a post on one of my FB groups that Argos has H stuff online - I can find the "Spooky" sign but the rest seems to be costumes?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, that would be a bit early for props going by past years.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Whoops, spoke too soon...

Results for halloween decorations in Gifts and special occasions, Party supplies, Party decorations


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hmm they are doing it in a strange way this year.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice finds, I hope they fix the search to show all items easier

I do like this cauldron
Buy Light Up Cauldron | Party decorations | Argos


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2014)

What's everyone doing about parties in England with Boris's announcement? I was hoping to have a small one but not sure what to do now!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't think they will be happening this year.


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2014)

DandyBrit said:


> Don't think they will be happening this year.


I may take the decision to progress with plans but wait for any October announcements or postpone until lifted. I guess in that respect gives me more planning time as I was behind.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Rule of 6, oh dear. I'm definitely sticking to a no ToT Halloween cause 1. Its for the best and 2. I can't be bothered reading/listening to the constant doom and gloom in the coming weeks. The area I live in is already on the governments area of concern list. October 1st I will put out a banner saying no ToT and then I will decorate! Whatever you're planning, I hope it goes ahead 

(I edited post as it was rather negative)


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Probz be gng ahead with our party. Normally only a small family thing with 10 or 11 people so nothing to over the top. Not sure about trick or treaters though


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Costco warewolf is currently £124.99 until 13/09 (£20 off)

Asda stock should be online soon as their costumes and Christmas trees and decorations already are up


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

North-East here, which is turning out to be a right nest of Corona at the moment. My money has always been on another lockdown second week of October, so I'm just waiting to see what happens.

I'll either put out a display and a sign saying no trick or treating this year, or a camping table with individually wrapped sweets.


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm in Bradford. I can't see our local lockdown lifting anytime soon. 

I picked up a few bits and pieces over the past week from B&M's, The Range and Homesense. My two year old was a bit frightened of the animated witches at B&M's so I think Barry The Butler is staying packed away for another year.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Aww poor little sausage!

Wakefield is OK at the mo - our numbers have fallen over the last week or so.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

hogyween said:


> North-East here, which is turning out to be a right nest of Corona at the moment. My money has always been on another lockdown second week of October, so I'm just waiting to see what happens.
> 
> I'll either put out a display and a sign saying no trick or treating this year, or a camping table with individually wrapped sweets.


Same apparently it's bad here. Usally the weather beats us but I fear this year it might be this virus😭 just hoping can do something for my kids they very disappointed about trick or treaters not happening


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com






Anyone seen this? Any thoughts? Haunted house looks good and site seems genuine


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

As I'm not on Facebook can't see a thing sadly. The damn site blocks you.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Silver Spike said:


> As I'm not on Facebook can't see a thing sadly. The damn site blocks you.


Inflatable Haunted House 


Soz here's a link to actual site.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Bb1234 said:


> Inflatable Haunted House
> 
> 
> Soz here's a link to actual site.


Just brought it. Seems legit so far.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bb1234 said:


> Inflatable Haunted House
> 
> 
> Soz here's a link to actual site.


Thanks. Thats seems awfully cheap for something like that.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Silver Spike said:


> Thanks. Thats seems awfully cheap for something like that.


agree!! But all good so far. I will keep you all posted. Got to be something wrong with it


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I saw a advert for a prop someone made on YouTube a couple of days back, they used the video images, site looked the same and they wanted $28.99. I also saw (as advertisements) a toy dog (they used a real dog), a scooter with a treadmill attached (what?), All of which had ridiculously cheap prices. I personally wouldn't recommend ordering. I don't have a Facebook account myself and never will, I browse the Market Place once in a blue moon when family come over.

The site was registered 6 days ago, there's zero way of contacting them.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback. I contacted the site last night and heard back today and apparently dispatch takes 2-3 days with taking a couple of weeks 14-16 days. Will wait to hear from Alex mc if you get yours because seen a few good things on there.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

🤞

My local HB is tiny so they don't have much but I did see Halloween face coverings for 99p which is neat (pumpkin, skeleton mouths).

Visited Wilko, they was just begining to set up, only two items out including the usual small animated prisoner skeleton in cage and a plastic smiley pumpkin.

I am looking forward to Asda's the most (instore 28/09 source: Asda Twitter)


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Brilliant been waiting for wilko and same about asda.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi has any ordered from the range website. I've ordered 3 things off them. First I ordered the new Skelton with the party is here sign and the dog with the bone. They arrived and the skeleton didn't work so had to take to store and sort out. Thinking this a isolated incident I ordered the hanging jester and it arrived today the testing button works but switch it to on it dont work. Anyone else had problems ?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I hope you're able to fix it/exchange it. The Range doesn't have the best quality control on their items from experience, someone in manufacturing is trigger happy with the glue gun lol

Argos has a decorations link now:





Results for shop all halloween decorations


Get set for shop all halloween decorations at Argos. Same Day delivery 7 days a week £3.95, or fast store collection.




www.argos.co.uk





A lot of the same old. The book on page 2 is different. I would like to see the cauldron in person.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Batley said:


> I hope you're able to fix it/exchange it. The Range doesn't have the best quality control on their items from experience, someone in manufacturing is trigger happy with the glue gun lol
> 
> Argos has a decorations link now:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Not seen this in store around here yet so hopefully they got them in when I take this in. Lol know what you mean about the glue gun there seems glue bits everywhere on it. The description for it is completely false on there website to. Thanks for the argos link


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

That inflatable looks great! Fingers crossed it's the real deal, looking forward to seeing posts


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

lucidhalloween said:


> That inflatable looks great! Fingers crossed it's the real deal, looking forward to seeing posts



Same I'm very sceptical and was going to wait but decided to be brave and get one. One thing what made my mind up is if the whole thing is fake why have so much basic stuff on there. Why no fancy props like we see from the states at bargain rates. I'm just thinking it's maybe ex catalog or wholesale stock but we will see. Like everyone else on here who has purchased one I will keep you updated. I also found one of them bump and move chuckys on one site for half price so instead of 70 or 80 it was just over 30 will keep everyone updated about this


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bb1234 said:


> Hi has any ordered from the range website. I've ordered 3 things off them. First I ordered the new Skelton with the party is here sign and the dog with the bone. They arrived and the skeleton didn't work so had to take to store and sort out. Thinking this a isolated incident I ordered the hanging jester and it arrived today the testing button works but switch it to on it dont work. Anyone else had problems ?


As I'm shielding I've ordered quite a lot from the range recently, and one of the hanging props I bought also didn't work properly (one eye didn't light up) and so I got onto their website customer chatline and they sorted it. I was allowed to keep what Id been sent and my money was fully refunded. Very swiftly handled and no hassle.

Since then I've ordered a couple more replacements and although the on and off button worked the test button did not for some weird reason. So you're not alone.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

There's more to come from Poundland like previous years, thankfully, including a Spirit board


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Silver Spike said:


> As I'm shielding I've ordered quite a lot from the range recently, and one of the hanging props I bought also didn't work properly (one eye didn't light up) and so I got onto their website customer chatline and they sorted it. I was allowed to keep what Id been sent and my money was fully refunded. Very swiftly handled and no hassle.
> 
> Since then I've ordered a couple more replacements and although the on and off button worked the test button did not for some weird reason. So you're not alone.


That's gdd thinking I was cursed lol.

Glad you managed to get things sorted. I'm popping to the store tomorrow to sort this just hope they had it in so can swap


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Stage 2 of my Halloween maze is nearly complete. Here is a link to the vid.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Like the work alexmc nice to see people still getting on with things despite all this threat of halloween being cancelled.

We are starting our scare mazes soon


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Really nice work Alex.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Exellent progress, roll on update #3 👍

My local Wilko had everything out today (apologise for zero photos) apart from a wire effect pumpkin light thing, everything else is returning products; ravens, spiders.hanging skelly and the usual bits n bobs. The town center was eerily quite for a Friday afternoon. I think that's it for Halloween shopping in person for me, not a nice atmosphere, understandably why. Keep well and happy, guys 🤞


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I wondered why eBay was flooded with Hag witches, back instock on The Range


https://www.therange.co.uk/occasions-and-themes/halloween/characters-and-decorations/animated-characters-and-decorations/animated-characters/standing-animated-witch/#276902


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I wanted on of these aaaaages ago, but now I just can't afford to fork out that amount of money for it. Also I ran out of storage space miles back. lol


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking in the Poundland shop today - in the Xmas section. Set of three cream coloured warm white LED pillar candles for £2 I think - also being sold in an identical pack was a set of 3 red candles (also described as warm white?!?). So does the warm white refer to the colour of the flame or the candle?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Normally It's the colour of the flame.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Bb1234 said:


> Like the work alexmc nice to see people still getting on with things despite all this threat of halloween being cancelled.
> 
> We are starting our scare mazes soon


Thanks! looking forward to seeing your scare maze


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Normally It's the colour of the flame.


Aaah that does make more sense now - I did like the red candles (3 different sizes) - they could be Halloweened up with drips etc.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

B&M stock is listed online, unfortunately no online store but handy to know whats potentially available. Same old but the rubber toad is a worthy buy. The rubber spider would be better if it had 8 eyes, i wonder why Halloween spider decorations seem to mostly have 2 eyes, cost aside, it sucks.

ToT seems more unlikely by the day but I will buy these incase. I won't be tempted to eat those, yak, but a worthy special edition product.


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

I got the life size Jack Skellington hanging decoration from Argos yesterday. For £14.99, it's really worth it. I might even stick a Santa hat on him and get him back out at Christmas!


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

So what's everyone dng now these new restrictions being announced? Can't see our plans changing lol. Fed up of hiding


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Edit: I see panic buying is trending on Twitter, if that's the case I won't bother doing anything decoration wise as shopping for essentials will be bad enough.

As I said previously I will put a No ToT banner out on Oct 1st, then hopefully a small display. I don't want it to look inviting but i do want to do something as it'll be Halloween regardless. I hope to make a little more effort on a Chriatmas display to make up for it.

Covid and Brexit fallout all together, Happy Halloween and Merry Christmas 💩


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Have to admit i did not want to do this, but have had to cancel this years haunt. just cant justify having so many people mixing together. it would be careless and down right stupid to encourage loads of people to gather together, and on top of which the fines are massive, so sadly no haunt this year. But it didnt stop me from buying a load of new props ready for next year and my giant pumpkin head is starting to look good too, bring on next year for a bigger and better haunt,


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi soz to hear about your cancellation nick. I'm probz the same batley. Will make a couple of posters for trick or treaters saying it's at there own risk, sweets all wrapped and sprayed and to follow the right precautions. As for our haunt and party I will still be dng it as a bubble of 6 thing just to keep my kids happy because they crushed about everything at the mo


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Wilko online now, includes a new skeleton watewolf:





All Halloween | Wilko


Shop our range of All Halloween at wilko - where we offer a variety of home and leisure goods at amazing prices.




www.wilko.com


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Batley said:


> Wilko online now, includes a new skeleton watewolf:
> http://[URL]https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/halloween/all-halloween/c/1347?page=1&pageSize=24[/URL]



Looks gdd. Any more word from Asda? Been quiet from them. Also if anyone is after atmosfx effects someone selling complete sets for 4 pound. Brought the clown one and looks gdd


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Batley said:


> Wilko online now, includes a new skeleton watewolf:
> http://[URL]https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/halloween/all-halloween/c/1347?page=1&pageSize=24[/URL]



Looks gdd. Any more word from Asda? Been quiet from them. Also if anyone is after atmosfx effects someone selling complete sets for 4 pound. Brought the clown one and looks gdd


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats good to hear. I was tempted to buy one for future us. As for Asda, they annoyingly always seem to leave posting up their Halloween stock online until the last minute. God only knows why.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Batley said:


> Wilko online now, includes a new skeleton watewolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't seem to find that item on there sadly. Have they removed it? 

_ETA_ Oh that one! I'd call that more a straight forward Wolf then a Werewolf myself. For a moment there I thought you meant the upright Werewolf that I've been hoping they would import over here for bloody ages now.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Sorry @Silver Spike I had just been looking at the Costco wolf prior to Wilko site, hoping for a reduction, must have been on my mind lol

I read a while back via Asda's Twitter its instore from the 28th. They are usually the last to put stock out, I wonder if they don't order much generally and thus don't want to run out before Halloween? Idk.

Fortunately, zero panic buying locally, damn (social) media.


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Morrisons have their stuff in now, there's a fun £4 glowing zombie hand prop. Couple of things from last year too.

My street have collectively agreed to organise a Halloween event but in a socially distanced way. So this means no trick or treating, but instead we'll put out displays and pics in the windows for people to mark off bingo cards 

Gives me an excuse to continue with a display without being worried about trick or treating!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

After the news yesterday i think Halloween this year is definitely going to be cancelled....I have decided to carve some pumpkins and decorate the window with my Atmos projector.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep same here, minus the projector of course. Talking of which, seeing I've now purchase some of those rip off AtmosFX animations, what kind of projector does anyone recommend to buy? And what kind of netting to project onto that won't cost a small fortune? I want to try and get this sorted before bloody Brexit because I know prices will be rising across the board.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I've projected onto those plastic decorating sheets (less than £1l and its always shown up pretty clear but there's probably something better.

Asda items are beginning to appear online, only 3 currently but I'm sure that'll change


https://direct.asda.com/george/halloween/decorations/D23M12G1C4,default,sc.html?cm_sp=desktop-_-grghalloween-_-george-_-tier5_block1-_-200924link01shophalloweendecorations


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for that. May I ask what type/ brand of projector would you suggest using? And yes, saw Asda's little offerings this morning. So far nothing special sadly.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I have this one:





XuanPad Mini Projector Portable video-projector,55000: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


Shop XuanPad Mini Projector Portable video-projector, 55000 Hours Multimedia Home Theater movie Projector, Compatible with TV Stick, Full HD 1080P HDMI, VGA, USB, AV, laptop, iphone, Android Smartphone. Free delivery and returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





It does the job, I think its a generic model so you'll probably find one similar on Amazon slightly cheaper. There's quite a lot of projectors with discounts available, this one with the 30% voucher makes it £48.99


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Batley said:


> I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for those links. I will definitely look into this further.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Asda’s big prop this year £50 not listed online yet someone posted it on FB no video yet


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Thats the first Asda lifesize I've wanted since Wanda witch, even without seeing the animation. Thanks for posting @joanneB


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Batley said:


> Thats the first Asda lifesize I've wanted since Wanda witch, even without seeing the animation. Thanks for posting @joanneB


Yes think I will get him it looks great. I think he will sell out very fast hope they add him online at midnight on the 28th


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

This has been reduced in the range from £69.99 to £29.99


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Anyone seen any movement from Tesco yet? The Tesco Extra near me is starting to get Christmas stuff in but nothing sp00py yet.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Going by previous years Tesco doesn't really offer much besides Trick or Treat items, stilo nice to see through.

A few more bits in Poundland:
Click
Click
I like the new additions, quite a few items that look like they're from TK Maxx. 

Come on Asda, update the decorations page! Fingers crossed for Aldi offerings this year, a good offering last year.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bloody wind destroyed one of our gazebos today for scare maze. Hoping to salvage it.


Also see people mention atmosfx projections. There's a seller on ebay selling genuine full sets for 4 pound each


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bb1234 said:


> Bloody wind destroyed one of our gazebos today for scare maze. Hoping to salvage it.
> 
> 
> Also see people mention atmosfx projections. There's a seller on ebay selling genuine full sets for 4 pound each


Yeah, I bought one of them (the fire set) as a sample and they're great. Storing them for future use. And yes, come on Asda, yes I know there's the plague and bloody Brexit just around the corner, but is that miserable amount on your website going to cut it? Yes I'm sure there will eventually add more, but not convinced to their choices so far. A walking Halloween pig? Seriously? The scarecrow is okay, but the finish on it looks very rough so it will be an easy miss for me sadly.

I've been more impressed with the Halloween selection at the Home store in Ireland then nearly any other online outlet that I've seen over here so far. Trouble is the postage is bloody massive.

By the way I can't remember who offered but is anyone able to purchase a couple of items for me from Pounland If I paid them? If they have Paypal I can send money through which will include the cost of shipping. As I think I've said before because of my health conditions It's too dangerous for me to go out, otherwise I'd get them myself.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I offered Spike but they have bugger all decent stuff in my branches at the moment. I think that Alex might have offered as well??


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Many thanks. Anyhoo, If anyone has what I'm after I'd be grateful.  I'll post on here in a wee while which 3 things I'm after.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

My sister just shown me a Asda video on one of the UK Halloween pages on FB, a lot of returning items but like the led pumpkin last year, there's also a skull and tree now. I like the latter the most. There's a bone effect lantern as well, whichI definitely want. I think the skelly dog is animated this year,. Sorry, couldn't print screen as it wasn't my phone. I wish more stores sold Asda qualiy props over here. I definitely rste theirs above The Ranges.

My local PL isn't great but if you've posted your list prior to me visiting again, I'll definitely see i(pick up if needed) if your items are available. I will most likely visit next weekend.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Same here Silver Spike. Let us know what your after and i will see what i can do.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I was hoping everything would be up on Asda by now 😣


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
err, sorry I'm late! 🎃 
How is everyone? I've just had a quick glance through and along with you regulars I see some new names - welcome!!
Although I still need to read through the thread properly and it looks like I have a lot of catching up to do!

To be honest, I again lost my mojo late last year after our halloween party as not many turned up and the ones who did the majority hadn't made much of an effort, so I thought to myself "that's it, no more party's" and would just do a display at the front. Well I've recently got back my enthusiasm (and found this thread!) and have started on a new prop for this year (leering skeleton on top of a pedestal) but as usual with me I'll now probably struggle to get it finished in time!! Also regarding thinking about not having a party I thought a few months ago that with all what's happened this year it'd be the ideal occasion to have a party to cheer us up anyway - though it's now looking like that'll not happen with the new restrictions so we still won't have one, oh well!!

One question for you UK folks, do any of you make your own gravestones or imitation brick walls etc out of insulation foam slabs? If so what do you use to paint them with to get the stone/brick colour effect? I know not to use cellulose spray paint as it melts the foam and I presume not to use emulsion as the rain would dissolve it and run?
I'll need this as I'm covering my prop to look like a stone pedestal what the skelly's sitting on.

Anyway here's a couple of piccys of my prop, early days yet!



























Video of mechanism so far, just needs some tidying up now (note all the holes in the linkage while I experimented!)


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Batley said:


> I was hoping everything would be up on Asda by now 😣


There's videos on YouTube of asda store walks but there website not got much on yet.

Anyone in Birmingham been the halloween shop in merry hill yet


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey Dave - welcome back.
Your new prop looks like fun. Wish I was good at moving props.
As to painting external foam based props - exterior masonry paint should be OK shouldn't it? Won't wash off and I don't think it will damage foam. I have a little tin somewhere so I may do a test tomorrow as I have foam as well and it's supposed to rain later in the week.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers DandyBrit!
Doh, why didn't I think of masonry paint, so wrapped up in looking at aerosols!
So that's likely a trip to B&Q, Wicks or Homebase this weekend!
Just need to cut & stick the foam and start practicing sculpting the brick effect first on offcuts - thankfully there's quite a few YouTube vids and examples to go off.

Just caught up with this thread, so much gone on!
Condolences to you and your family DandyBrit for your loss and to anyone else affected by Covid or who has had a bad time this year.
I think, apart from TOT'ers and sweets, it's a good excuse to put up a display out to hopefully cheer people up, I know I'm definitely putting one out due to a lot of the positive feedback we've had from neighbours in the past, anything to help raise spirits (pun intended! 🎃 🎃 ).


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers Dave - we are getting there slowly. Planning on doing a fund raising event for the Alzheimers Society soon as a memorial for Margaret. This year has been bizarre to say the least.
I used some old masonry paint that I scrounged from the bin at my old job on EPS and it's outside now to see how it lasts over the next week or so. Will let you know the results.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Nearly into October and the start of the count down to halloween. 

Still asda not got there full range on there website 😔


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Daveferatu said:


> Cheers DandyBrit!
> Doh, why didn't I think of masonry paint, so wrapped up in looking at aerosols!
> So that's likely a trip to B&Q, Wicks or Homebase this weekend!
> Just need to cut & stick the foam and start practicing sculpting the brick effect first on offcuts - thankfully there's quite a few YouTube vids and examples to go off.
> ...





Daveferatu said:


> Cheers DandyBrit!
> Doh, why didn't I think of masonry paint, so wrapped up in looking at aerosols!
> So that's likely a trip to B&Q, Wicks or Homebase this weekend!
> Just need to cut & stick the foam and start practicing sculpting the brick effect first on offcuts - thankfully there's quite a few YouTube vids and examples to go off.
> ...


Hi Dave i found that if you use a basic outdoor primer then cover with rustoleum stone texture spray paint gives a good effect, then use sealer over the top. you can get different shades of the stone spray as well which helps.












worked for me, hope it helps


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

So I have been working on a project throughout the summer to create a giant pumpkin head for a free standing prop. Having seen a fantastic tutorial on youtube by Drachenfang, thought i would give it a go. so pleased with what i have created for a first attempt.

























just need to varnish and seal it, then onto the next project


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking Good there Nick Nick.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi
*Daveferatu*

For my tombstones and walls I cover them in a thin layer of concrete first then paint. I've used a garage floor paint on most of my walls this time round and seems to done the job. Great job Nick looks fantastic.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I've booked myself in! Not to the madhouse (although that would probably be a bit more restful these days). 

The big chop is organised for this Saturday - hopefully will be able to put up pics of the aftermath later on in the day. If I look as sexy as Charlize Theron did in the last Mad Max film then it will be worth it - but I know that I won't.

Starting to get a bit stressed now - at least I can wear a big hat now that October is here (or keep my hoody up).


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Forgot to say - Asda had some pirate 3 cornered hats in today. If you are doing a pirate theme then they may be of use.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Great to see you back and motivated, looks great so far @Daveferatu 🎃👍

That looks exellent @Nick Nick

I'm trying to salvage the ugly foam tree I made last year, it has a face, finally. Hoping poundland yacht varnish will be enough to save it from the elements. Forunately, it looks alright in the darkness.

The Costco pumpkin head is £20 off currently.

Nothing in my Asda yet, same problem with all stores here it seems. 

Despite the doom and gloom, i am excited to decorate now!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers Nick Nick & Alexmc for your tips!
Cheers Batley for the welcome!
Nick Nick, that pumpkin looks amazing!
Back to my foam, concrete might be a bit much for me (maybe one to try next year) but certainly off to a diy store this weekend and get some Rustoleum paint, primer and some exterior paint to experiment with.
Currently having another go at getting my skelly head to talk with Arduino (failed or at least poor performance last time I tried), this will go on the Leering Skeleton, if I fail then I'll just have him just move his head side to side randomly (that bit did work!).
31 days to go! 🎃 🎃


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a quick note, I haven't seen any posts from Pacman?? Hope he's OK?
Also EPD, Matt82?
(they're some of the regulars I can think off, apologies if I've forgot others! 🎃)


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pacman hasn't been on for months now. Matt has but not recently, same for EPD. I think that 2020 has thrown up things that need their attention and HF is the las thing on their minds. Hopefully everything is OK and they will make their way back to us.
I don't like to PM people in case they are taking a sabbatical and just want to be left alone.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope everyone is staying safe. It's truly horrible time we're living in right about now and you can't rely on the government to give you the best advice in how to do so sadly.

Anyhoo, as I said before If anyone is going into their Poundland and can pick up a few objects for me I would be eternally grateful.  You would have to have PayPal because thats how I'd be paying for that and your postage.

These are the things I'm after.









The Baby head T light holder.










This Crow wreath.
Or maybe this light up tree? I think It's either £3 or £5?











The annoying thing Is I have a really big branch near where I live that normally has the full range out but as I'm shielding It's far too dangerous for me to try.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I love those items at @Silver Spike, I haven't seen those in my local (went today) I was hoping for the potion bottles and cauldron cups. I will check again next visit, If you have no luck before then. 

My local Asda doesn't have the lanterns nor scarecrow, no suprise there. Going to have to hope i can cisit a larger store before Halloween. I did see the new dog, he looks worth £25.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They don't have these in either of my branches yet Spike.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I've always thought Walmarts influence is the reason why Asda have good (for the UK) Halloween props. I hope the new owners will continue the Asda Halloween as we know it, or even expand (I hope). I'm more inclided to visit a large store to support this years sales now lol.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> They don't have these in either of my branches yet Spike.


Oh well, maybe nearer the time.  Talking of which, when on earth is bloody Asda going to put more stuff up on their website? Don't say thats going to be it for this year?


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

It doesn't look promising, frustrating really.
I will e-mail and ask. Then again i e-mailed The Range on Sunday and they haven't replied.

The next Aldi leaflet should reveal if they are offering any propa this year, fingers crossed


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Im worried about the future of halloween at asda to with that sale being confirmed will be interesting to see what happens.

In regards to there website this year it's very poor. Keep waiting for the scarecrow. But looks like they not getting any more  I only say this because other items they say out of stock but the scarecrow says unavailable.

On another note Aldi leaflet got hahalloween bits in. Looks some nice props but expensive


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Batley said:


> It doesn't look promising, frustrating really.
> I will e-mail and ask. Then again i e-mailed The Range on Sunday and they haven't replied.
> 
> The next Aldi leaflet should reveal if they are offering any propa this year, fingers crossed


What did you ask The Range about? I like their stuff a lot, but the odd and erratic way in which they put their stock up for sale online I find very irritating. Unless you keep scanning their website you miss a lot of stuff you want and they don't always re-stock. I feel that they're now already winding down. Luckily I managed to snag what I wanted. I doubt this year they will have much going for half price after the 31st.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm waiting for them to collect a return 😜 

Thanks for mentioning the Aldi leaflet, its online now:








Aldi UK Specialbuys Thur 8 / Sun 11 Oct


Check out this week’s Aldi Specialbuys before they’re gone. All the latest deals and ranges are available online and in store now.




leaflets.aldi.co.uk





Nothing there I fancy and I agree they are expensive. The witch and tree I've seen on eBay and fancy dress stores for years.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Asda scarecrow online (£50 free delivery)








Brown Halloween Animated Scarecrow | Halloween | George at ASDA


Create a spooktastic setting with this animated scarecrow exclusive to George Home. Standing tall with scarecrow hands and feet and topped with a hat. Just l...




direct.asda.com










Battery powered which is good, easy to move if (when) the heavens open


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I suppose§ It's okay for the price, but I'm not keen myself.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Had my hair chop to raise money for the Alzheimers Society today - shorn like the proverbial sheep.

















It was very long before because it hadn't been cut since February.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Unfortunately it shows how much my ears stick out - I daren't sneeze in case my ears unfurl like Dumbo and I take off.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

DandyBrit said:


> Had my hair chop to raise money for the Alzheimers Society today - shorn like the proverbial sheep.
> 
> View attachment 739470
> View attachment 739471
> ...


That’s awesome that you did that for a great cause! I think your new cut shows the size of your heart [emoji3590] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Thanks sweetie - it took a lot of nerve I can tell you. Growing wild hair is the one thing I am very good at and I hadn't had a cut since Feb so it was really shaggy!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well done lad! Thats a great cause.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Actually Spike I'm a girly. I know you can't tell from either of the pics but rest assured I am of the female persuasion.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

(is embaressed) Sorry hon. So am I! LOL


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Spike don't worry about it old sausage. If the worst thing that happens from now on is that I'm mistaken for a fella then I will be feeling lucky with all the stuff that is going on right now.
It's not the first time it's happened and it won't be the last. I used to do a job which was 99% male staff and I got called a bloke all the time due to the uniform.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Amazing thing to do for a very worthy cause @DandyBrit, much credit to you 👍

I have ordered the scarecrow, I hope its good in person. I'm sure I could have dressed a skelly up as one which I'm sure @EPD did last year.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Ooooh I'm getting fed up with bloody Asda now. Barely a thing on their site still!! Don't say they're trying to cut back on online sales to a) tempt more people back into their stores or b) they have less stock this year and so don't want to blow it all on online. But whatever it is this is damn annoying!


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

I agree @Silver Spike, I presume its both A & B but they have a large range of costumes online, I'd have thought decorations would be more popular due to the unlikely possibility of ToT.

I have ordered a no ToT banner (unfortunately), its possible it could go ahead, the distancing is not a problem, its the possibility of attracting more than 6 at once - I can't afford no fine. There's still apart of me that hopes it possible 🤞


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Right! Now I know whats going on! Just received an email flyer from Asda and you can now order the rest of their Halloween range but It seems to be via their grocery section? Err, what? I still can't find any of the Halloween range without signing in so I don't know If this link will work, but here..

Asda decorations

I'm confused...

I was already registered with them as I sometimes order food from them, so I've just gone on via this link they supplied and bought load a daft small suff.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The link does work Spike. 

I don't think that anyone proofreads webpages at Asda because they have the listings for a black and an orange pumpkin mixed up.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah and their specs for items listed is awful. Take the wreaths for example, no size mentioned or what it's made out of. With everything listed you have to guess whats what from the ridiculously small photos. Asda you're a big chain, DO BETTER!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep you can't tell from the pics at all. Takes a few seconds per prop to put on sizes etc and is just GOOD customer care - it makes people more likely to order them in my opinion.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Well done @DandyBrit, a good deed for a just cause! I hope you raise lots of money, it all helps!

the Asda scarecrow looks good @joanneB @Batley !
When I had a look on the website it said just the eyes light up so not really worth it, but was way impressed with the vid showing it sways!
Another example of Asda probably loosing out on sales due to bad info eh @Silver Spike! 🎃

Just a quick update on my leering skelly, tidied up the linkages and wiring and secured the PSU and speed controller (also run a cable as I might mount a lantern at the front),









cut and stuck the foam boards and lastly cut the brickwork grooves (laborious with a "dremmel" tool!!).









Also had a trial with the paints I got (2 small tins of masonry paint and 2 tins of stone speckle paint
Both looked great but the masonry paint will need a couple of coats as it's smooth or I could add a little sand to it, the stone one looks great @Nick Nick!

Lastly had a trial on some offcut foam using various techniques off YouTube, right hand 2 was a (not so) sharp blade, to the left was various cutting/grinding tools which I think the left most one was the best (smallish pointed carbide type) so will use that to add some cracks later.









One thing I'm curious of . . .
A lot of the American tombstone/wall how to's use insulating foam but this stuff I got from B&Q (8 sheets of black insulating boards 1" thick) seems to just be polystyrene not foam? 
So it's a pain cutting or machining grooves in as it just splinters easy.
What do any of you UK Halloween DIY'ers use and where from?
Wicks, Homebase, ScrewFix (not been to any to compare yet)?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

What you have is EPS Dave - the pink and blue foam that our cousins over the pond use is much denser and doesn't come apart into individual beads. I think it is sold here but has very limited availability/stores. It has always been a problem for UK haunters but I know it can be done as there are FB posts showing examples.

I did a trial on EPS with old Sandtex masonry paint and it's been out a couple of days and hasn't flaked or run yet.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

new addition to our halloween family a pumpkin patch baby called peter, sure he will will feel at home with the others,lol







tried today to get the asda scarecrow, could not find one in the super stores, and staff there have no idea, and cant order online, so went to B&M bought a scarecrow costume to put on a mannequin instead. did however buy the large skeleton wolf could`nt resist it 🎃


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They have sculpting foam on Amazon and Ebay but I bet it would turn out really expensive for a project like yours Dave.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Another brach of Poundland I visited today was even worse, the aisle was mostly Christmas, non of the new products. Their product distribution to stores sucks.

I followed the Asda link, when I login a lot of items become unavailable as my local is a small store which is disappointing.

Wilko have large brooms for £7, I picked one of those up.

I hope the weather improves somewhat so I bring out some outside decorations.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Still here, Dave. Thanks for asking.

But aye, things are up in the air this year. I just had minor surgery so can't do an awful lot and don't know if it will have healed by Halloween.

Secondly, I work in Cineworld and as some of you may have read, they've just announced they're closing down for the foreseeable future. So I'm also out of a job. So I've found myself in a position that I've never been in before: out of work and unable to get new work. 

All of this has put Halloween very much out of my mind. That said, I could do with something to focus on so I'll definitely still put on a display. I never put much outside because of the weather up here anyway so it's only a few stands with masks in the living room and a couple of projectors in the kitchen windows. Easy to put up and down quickly.

I bought one those grabby things that old folk have so I can hand out bags of Haribos from a safe distance. A wee sign on the door with, "Knock and stand back" should keep folk safe enough if they want to go out to ToT.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Matt 82 said:


> Still here, Dave. Thanks for asking.
> 
> But aye, things are up in the air this year. I just had minor surgery so can't do an awful lot and don't know if it will have healed by Halloween.
> 
> ...


Hang in there- sending you thoughts for a speedy recovery & some good job prospects soon! Until then surround yourself with Halloween decorations that help to make you happy! [emoji316]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Matt my former brother in law works at Cineworld as well. I know how it is to lose a job without a lot of warning (although I had more than you guys!). I can only say that it will get better.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm hoping weather improves to its real holding us up with getting scare mazes done. Already had to fix the gazebo three times  . Gone to make some posters for trick or treaters even though looks like will be banned where we are. I know there might still be a few and as long as it's done safely can't see the harm. The kids need some fun in there life's


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Soz for all the guys at cineworld who are looking at loosing their jobs. Still don't get why the cinemas are blaming lack of new releases. Why don't they do some themed movie nights. We coming upto halloween they could bring some of the classics back and have horror movie nights or marathon. Limit tickets and turn up in costume. Know I would love to see some of the classics in the cinema because was not born when some came out.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Def a good idea that one. Never seen any of the Hammer films on the big screen - would love to do that.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

@Matt 82 glad to see you back but sorry to hear of your situation. Yes I heard it on the radio the other day. I love my rock music and I've had a few gigs either cancelled or rescheduled for next year so I know the whole entertainment industry is really taking a bad hit with fears of clubs, cinemas, concert halls etc going under, I really hope you can get fixed up with employment and get back on your feet soon - to me, more reason to stick out some Halloween stuff and hopefully cheer yourself and also your neighbourhood up somewhat in these crazy times.

Thanks @DandyBrit for the reply, I've had a mooch round t'internet and some are doing modelling foam and Styrofoam at reasonable prices but still much dearer than EPC, e.g. modelshop.co.uk do a yellow 25x600x1220mm (1in x 2ft x 4ft in old money) sheet for £15. Maybe something I'll try next year?

No progress on my prop yet, was going to do some this week but found out I was on a late shift - when I was already there from 7am on Monday!! That was a long day but it was my fault (enjoyed the lie in on Tuesday!).

Keep your spirits up!
(sorry, couldn't resist the pun again! 🎃 🎃)


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice to see the asda scarecrow already on ebay for 110 pound lol


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I saw that, as well as ridiculously overpriced props from the range. I suppose they bet on people not knowing where they came from?


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Finally worked out how to order the asda scarecrow. it`s a bit clunky and materials are a tad thin. But all in all it`s not bad for a life size animated prop for £50







should go well. somewhere 🎃


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Someone on one of my FB groups had beefed the Asda skeleton up with a better shirt and a different head and hat - looked a lot better and scarier.
If I was going to buy it I'd wait until it was at least half-price - need to watch the old pennies at the moment and I've already spent too much on full price stuff.


----------



## Bb1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Does anyone know where you can get corn stalks from in Birmingham area. Real or fake. Looking at building a corn field for asda scarecrow


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi @Bb1234 , I don't know but I seem to remember one of "us" UK haunters got a load of corn stalks from a local farmer to where they lived but can't remember who or where!
I'm sure it was last year so for a long shot check out our UK thread from last year?
Start of thread at 2019 UK Halloween


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
well I got a bit more done on my prop . . .
cut some fake cracks and heat gun'd a bit:









Then lighly sprayed the joins and cracks with black paint to highlight them, then primed with the masonry paint (hopefully to seal it better and make the stone effect paint go farther!)









It's now sprayed with the stone effect (no piccy yet) but ran out (2 tins!) so just need another tin to finish!

Hope you are all well and any preparations are going OK?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Dave - I've has an EPS strip outside in all weathers for about two weeks now and the masonry paint is fine so far. I think what you are doing should stand up to the elements.

On another subject - just watched "Overlord" on Netflix - quite a good film if you want something to watch.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a quick one . . .
anyone been watching the "Ghosts" comedy on BBC1, now on its second series, I think it's great!
(From the people who did Horrible Histories which I also think is funny!)


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Keep saying we will give this a whirl - looks quite funny.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

DandyBrit said:


> ^Keep saying we will give this a whirl - looks quite funny.


Ideally watch the first series, it only finished I think, a month ago so should be on BBC iPlayer. I don't get much modern comedy but this is sort of old school comedy, funny!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
well, spent the day putting out our front display while the weather was OK!
First finished off spraying the pedestal with the stone effect (photo doesn't do it justice, I'm really pleased with the finish!).









Now some piccys of outside, it'll get a reshuffle once my prop is finished.


















and a quick video of the lights & projections:
First setup 2020


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking good there Dave.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Also, last week I bought some voile material to try with my projectors I found that the garden fleece material (that I've used for years) gave a slightly brighter image but the voile material gave the better quality image, so yesterday I bought a couple of expanding sprung net curtain rods for the 2 upstairs windows (about £12 for the 2) so now they're quick to put up and no sellotape around the windows!
Here's a video comparison of the 2 (quality not that brilliant as on my phone), voile left of center and garden fleece right of centre.
Voile and fleece comparison


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Amazon have a projector on sale at £50. I don't have this exact model but it's more or less what I use for the animated ghost stuff and they work well.









XuanPad Mini Projector Portable video-projector,55000 Hours Multimedia Home Theater movie Projector,Compatible with TV Stick,Full HD 1080P HDMI,VGA,USB,AV,laptop,iphone,Android Smartphone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


Shop XuanPad Mini Projector Portable video-projector,55000 Hours Multimedia Home Theater movie Projector,Compatible with TV Stick,Full HD 1080P HDMI,VGA,USB,AV,laptop,iphone,Android Smartphone. Free delivery and returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

So due to Wales going into Lockdown tonight, I had to open my Asylum haunt last night. Otherwise two months of building would have been for nothing. We hit our max of 120 people due to restrictions but I did have just over 300 bookings for next week. Damn you covid 19. We limited numbers per 15min time slot with a 5min clean between each group. All wearing masks and they also had to bring there own hand sanitizer. NHS Barcode and paper track and trace was done plus temperature check. Even with these restrictions we managed a successful night!! I managed to do some night time recording and a daytime video which I will post once I've done the editing. Hope your all keeping well?


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=162234658899763&id=111759710613925


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Congrats - looks like you had fun.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Bumping so new UK members can see this.


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

We've decorated the house and are planning to have a little party with just the three of us. I've got my little girl a pumpkin costume. I'm probably going to dress like Clown from Slipknot. I've got a pretty decent mask and uniform. I'm going to make sure I put the mask on in front of her so she doesn't get scared. It's a shame we can't answer the door to Trick'R'Treaters but we're gonna try make the most of it.


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Magic Cat (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey all. Im in the UK and love Halloween i celebrate for weeks not just the day haha. I like growing big pumpkins and use stencils to carve them. Need to work on my balcony display, a natural look- maybe things made of twigs. Does anyone have more ideas?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work there Alex.

Magic Cat - are you thinking Blair Witch dangly type stuff, or maybe woven pumpkins?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Ashen's on Youtube yearly humerous review of Poundlands Halloween items/tat. lol

Poundland 2020


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Well I've finally finished my Leering Watchman skeleton!



















and some video footage of him in action:
Watchman Welcome to the Halloween House

Watchman Happy Halloween!

I think I'm done now and hopefully can now enjoy the rest of Halloween! 🎃 🎃
I hope all your preparations (whatever you're doing in these testing times) are going OK.

PS: I'm also doing a charity collection (what we normally do with a party) for Cancer Research UK, my JustGiving page is at: Halloween House of Longlands


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking good there Dave. Is he going to stay naked?


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

DandyBrit said:


> Looking good there Dave. Is he going to stay naked?


Yep, I'm afraid so for this year! He's took me way longer than I thought but that's how you learn the more you do. I'm actually really pleased with him and the other props (and the repaired fog machine now smoking the Cauldron Creep's cauldron!), I'm already planning on an update or 2 for next year! 🎃🎃


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I like him a lot Dave - I'm just thinking about the poor boys dignity. Can't wait to see how he develops over time.


----------



## Magic Cat (Oct 25, 2020)

DandyBrit said:


> Nice work there Alex.
> 
> Magic Cat - are you thinking Blair Witch dangly type stuff, or maybe woven pumpkins?


thats right dangly type stuff, ive got lots of real pumpkins


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pentagrams, stick figures, dream catchers, assorted feathers etc hanging from a thin branch etc. There should be loads of images on Google.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sitting here surrounded by monsters and storage boxes. I normally set everything up in one day and last year I was still putting it up when kids started appearing. So I'm getting a head start this time. Tomorrow I'll just need to arrange them and set up the projectors/lights/smoke machine.

It's going to be raining and obviously there is COVID stuff so I'm not expecting many to knock at the door. But there's nothing stopping people driving or walking by and getting a bit of enjoyment from things.


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Merry spooksmas friends.

The weather up north has been minging so I put out the decorations last night and took all the photos then

Here we go! Sam Hogarth | Halloween 2020: Coven

Enjoy tonight before we all lock down again


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Looking good @hogyween !
How far up north? We're east side of Manchester and it's quite mild but windy - and no rain!
We're on lockdown so just putting a couple of containers of sweets out with tape across our drive but better than nothing, still got our display out for the last 2 weeks, and apart from a few minor repairs is holding out!

Whatever everyone is doing, have a great and safe Happy Halloween all!! 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

@Daveferatu Whitley Bay. We've had wind (the witch has been knocked over a few times) and a lot of rain this morning. Relatively mild now but we're due again...

It's actually been lovely, we've seen lots of families walking around the streets for the decorations. Don't think we'll get any doorknockers, there's actually a sign up to say we're not doing sweets.


----------



## Panhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Happy Halloween to All.... 🎃 💀🎃


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Happy Halloween to you all.

I haven't done any external decorating this year (due to previous vandals and thieves in previous years) so I decided to just have different AtmosFX projections in all three of our front-facing windows.

Projectors switched on at 16:30 (sunset was at 16:38 here today).


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Happy H day to everyone.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Halloween, guys. The weather up here is bad enough that it could pretty much qualify as a storm. No-one been at the door and don't expect many, if any to come. Normally would have had a dozen or so by now. Still, I have the living room display and the two kitchen AtmosFX projectors up and running. I've seen a couple of cars stop and watch the videos so not a complete washout.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I have had one group of four and I think that's it.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

my very best HAPPY HALLOWEEN to everyone , hope you all are well and that next year will be a much more happier and normal one .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

In the end I managed to throw together a very small display. 

I live in London in an area where the covid rates are escalating and I was surprised and rather saddened by how many parents and their kids turned up at my door. 

Lord love's we're in the midst of a massive pandemic thats on the increase and some still choose to come around? Normally I'd love that, but this year? In the end I had to put a sign up saying "No callers" which I could hear pissed off a few of the older teenagers to the degree they were getting rather aggressive? But god, I'm shielding and you'd think a bit of common sense would come into play surely? But evidently not. 

Hope the rest of you had a better time.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy post Halloween all! I hope all went well considering the circumstances?
we still had a few groups of people go past and some cars stopping for a look at our display so OK. Woke up this morning to find the witch having a lie down again (2nd repair gone again - upgrade for next year among other various mods to other props!!).
We've collected an amazing £380 so far for Cancer Research so that some good got from the current situation.
@pacman , welcome back! We hope you are well and at least enjoyed Halloween in some way?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It's difficult - we want to enjoy the night but there are dangers for both sides when you open the door to ToT's. I made up little sealed up sandwich bags (zip type bags), didn't touch any of the sweets as I was putting them in bags unless I was wearing gloves. All the bags/tubs of sweets I bought were still unopened when I started packing them for giving out. So I was wearing a mask and gloves for the one group of kids that came. Played it as safe as I could without actually stopping giving out sweets.
Pacman - good to hear from you again. You know where we are if you need anything mate.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya Daveferatu , thanks m8 , we tried to enjoy Halloween as much as possible under these crazy times but my youngest has the covid and is living with her boyfriend and his fam in Essex , he doesnt have it his mum & dad do so work that out , and cos we saw her briefly last weekend we are all self isolating and my mrs and eldest daughter had colds so were told to get tested thankfully there tests came back negetive and i have had no symptoms whatsoever , but we have to continue to self isolate until next friday so we are in lockdown until lockdown lol ..... strange times indeed folks , so unfortunately i been trying to catch up like us all workwise readying for this latest lockdown hence not being on the site , its been a surreal year to say the least losing family members etc and reminds us although we think we are in charge we really are not and old mother nature is kicking us up the rear end to remind us whos the real boss i guess , but it still warms my heart to come on to the forum last night to see old familiar online frineds still battling on and making a valid effort with thier Haunts for the season , i really needed to see that last night all so thank you all for cheering me up no end with your photos etc for a few minutes it felt like a lot more fun and happier as in previous Halloweens , by the way was it me or did the shops inc the poundshops have some really good cheap items well worth moddifying and adapting to your haunts this year of all years or not ???? i even bought some skulls and few bits just to adorn my front room window , and we had no one in our area for one it was slamming it down with rain and for two i had to take the stuff back out the window as we couldn't have answered the door if we had as we were self isolating . Thought a lot of the mechanical props were a lot dearer this year for what they were and i agree with many comments a lot needed a lot of tweaking to bulk out to make them look more realistic as well , but what an achievement Daveferatu £380 towards cancer Research my hat goes off to you sir , WELL DONE , i hope i may be able to catch a chat or two with you all in the next week or so .... or if like earleir this year over the next few weeks as i doubt i will be working so i hope you all have de stressed from the Halloween rush and hope to catch up with a few of you all on the forum .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

THANK YOU DandyBrit , thats very kind of you , i feel a bit more invigorated after a look around the old forum , i bloody missed it for sure but glad to say i was so chuffed to see the UK chat link last night lol was like old Halloween nights lol .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL i did think of the times when you used to see houses that had been egged and had toilet roll thrown over bushes and trees to wind up the owners , for crying out loud now they would be fighting over the loo rolls and with lock down i,m guessing eggs be at a premuim like they were in our supermarket ..... lol


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi guys thought this new Atmosfear projection very good , what you reckon ????? Marley's Ghost


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^That's a really nice piece - more and more Brits doing projections in their haunts these days.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I totally agree DandyBrit i think its the best one for ages , plus its a double edged sword you can get away with using it at Halloween AND xmas , so its a double winner , i thought it really did resemble the most recent disney animated Marley .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
just in case some of you haunters are still lurking around!!
I thought I'd let you know that HalloweenCostumes UK have some Halloween jumpers on sale with some up to 35% off.
There's not many sizes available and also not all designs are on offer but there's a few good bargains - I've just ordered the Vampire one which is normally about £40 and I've just ordred one for £29 including £6 p+p!!
The only thing is it says it should arrive by 30 December as it's USA based.
They are at: HalloweenCostumes.co.uk
Here's mine:









Happy Halloween, oops . . . Christmas/Holidays/Yule/Pressymas!!!
And a Covid free New Year!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Best Wishes for Christmas and the New Year to you too Dave - and to all of our brother and sister UK and European haunters. Things can only get better (or so they say).


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

cheers Daveferatu , i would have guessed thats the one you went for lol , and in the spirit of the season and following on from DandyBrit i too would like to wish all a very HAPPY CHRISTMAS and better covid free NEW YEAR to everyone on the forum , not long till Halloween 2021 , anyone started planning for there 2021 themes yet ????


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pirates maybe? I need to be more organised next year.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

you cant go wrong with pirates DandyBrit , i hope all the doom and gloom this year will hopefully have dissipated by next October fingers crossed.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep Pacman - I'm looking forward to a restart of normality though I think it may be a long time coming.

Look after yourself mate - best wishes to you and the family.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you m8 and same to you and yours , had couple close family members had the dreaded covid and lost my mum earlier this year so i will be real glad to see the end this year my friend , couple of elderley people my other half cleans for get thier vaccine this saturday so lets hope it could be the beginning of the end for this horrid virus m8 , we live in 5th or 6th worst area in the UK according to the BBC local news tonight so fingers crossed like the song said lets hope things can only get better , you stay safe and well and that goes for everyone on the forum and their families .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mum Pacman. It sounds trite but it is heartfelt. I know myself how hard it is to lose someone, especially in 2020. Everything seems so much more intense this year when dealing with all the associated stuff you have yo do after you lose a loved one.

Life is upside down at the moment and we can only hope that it will improve.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes DandyBrit , lets just hope we are coming out the otherside of it , have a great and safe xmas to you and yours and as said before everyone on the forum and lets just hope for the positive and all being well the better times to come , ooh those great Halloween nights had by all , lol lets hope we ALL GOT A LOT MORE AHEAD ........ roll on Halloween i say ......


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well we here in London have now entered 'tier 3' for whatever good that does as most of the idiots around here take no notice and act like the Pandemic never happened, which for someone like me who is high rise is bloody annoying and bloody scary in equal measures. I hope the vaccine, A) works properly when let loose in the population and B) we get it at all what with this lousy corrupt bunch running the show. 

Anyhoo, I hope you all have as great a Christmas as you can and a calm new year. Sadly thats going to be a rarity for most I suspect what with bloody Brexit just around the corner.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Have a good one Spike. Apparently round here Wrenthorpe has been dubbed the party capital of Wakefield due to the high rise in Covid rates caused by house parties. Dumb doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Happy Christmas Day to everyone. Enjoy - don't over indulge - and keep planning for Halloween 2021.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy Hallo. . . Er, Christmas everyone! Here's hoping for better times next year!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,
just thought I'd wish everyone a Happy, healthy and Safe New Year!
It might sound a bit hollow at the mo with the current lockdown but hopefully "the public" will behave and do as the guidelines advise, we get the vaccine's out to everyone and hopefully we can get back to some sort of normality!

Also, I just thought I'd post that I got my halloween vampire jumper from HalloweenCostumes.co.uk, it arrived 30th December so it took just over 2 weeks (ordered 14th December) so not bad (says dispatched from UK but I know it'll have been sent over from the USA first), and it is a nice jumper, the red is actually slightly glittery but even though I don't do shiny it still looks OK!
Here's a few shots of mine:


















You can make out the shiny bits in the thread better here:








also . . . .
I've just seen that the sale is still going, so here's a link to all the Halloween sweaters (about half in the sale):
Halloween Sweaters for Kids and Adults
so grab one if you want one, my receipt said £23.99 and £5.49 shipping so total of £29.48 which I though was good.

Lastly I've also just ordered a cool pumpkin T shirt from Spiral Direct (all you goth/rockers will probably know this firm), 
CARVING DEATH - Front Print T-Shirt Black
they've still got a sale on but only 3 days left, and this T shirt is £8.99 inc postage!!!!
So grab one if you like it, here's a screenshot off the website!









Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## alexmc (Sep 6, 2019)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi everyone,
> just thought I'd wish everyone a Happy, healthy and Safe New Year!
> It might sound a bit hollow at the mo with the current lockdown but hopefully "the public" will behave and do as the guidelines advise, we get the vaccine's out to everyone and hopefully we can get back to some sort of normality!
> 
> ...


Happy new year to you too. Love the jumper and not bad delivery time considering the state the world is in.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi guys - same to you all here on the forum. Lockdown fun continues!
I started a new 2021 thread for UK/Europe so new stuff can go on there now - any news or updates is welcome just to cheer people up.


----------

